# Citrus In A Cider



## Westoz (22/11/09)

Hi all ,i have six litres of of freshly juiced oranges and same of mandarine .
Was thinking along the lines of doing somthing like this.
6lt berri apple juice
4lt pear/apple
kick this of with an ale yeast starter with nutrient added
In another fermentor 6lt mand juice with crushed campden tablet
leave for 24 hrs.
After 2-3 days rack apple pear into mand juice add 1/2 tsp nutrient
aeratre ferment 2 weeks rack off into another fermentor.
Crash chill bulk prime and bottle.
Couple of things worry me .

1) high alc content may stress/ kill yeast.
2)high acid content may stress/kill yeast.
Appreciate your thoughts .


----------



## skippy (22/11/09)

Champage yeast - loves high alcohol, low pH and even pressure!

however, it may ferment too dry so you might want to stop the ferment early by adding small amount of sodium bisulfite (campden tablets) or met. in order to leave some residual sugar.


----------



## Westoz (22/11/09)

Cheers Skippy, 
Thats why ive steered away from champers yeast as everything ive read say it just finishes way to dry.
Plan was to put a least a litre starter fed with a little juice and nutrient to get it muscled up for the job.
I see your from the hills (perth) im an old hills boy myself (Mt Helena).


----------



## skippy (22/11/09)

love to catch up with you at a brew day bloke and have a beer, will be back in Perth in the New Year


----------



## Westoz (23/11/09)

Woud have taken you up on that offer Skippy unfortunatley i now live in Geraldton.
The old hills boy relates to 30 years ago (school days).
Made a starter up yesterday plan on pitching onto the apple juice today.
Wing it and hope for the best.


----------



## Westoz (26/11/09)

Well the brews of and racing.
The final recipe was 
6lt apple
3lt apple/pear
2lt apple/rasberry
6lt fresh mandarine juice
500g castor sugar
coopers ale yeast 1.5lt starter.

Started off with all apple/pear/ras into fermentor with 3lt cooled boiled water and castor sugar.
Pitched yeast left to ferment 48 hrs rack onto mandarine juice.
Step fed 1/2 tsp nutrient per day.
Just checked this morning and i can hear it fermenting, hissing out the sides of the gladwrap.
Hydro at 1020 sample taste bloody good still some sweetness to drop out.
Looks good for a pissy chrissy drink. :icon_drunk:


----------



## thanme (26/11/09)

Sounds great!!
I recently finished a simple cider which turned out nice, and I'm hanging out to experiment with other fruits. This one sounds like a nice idea


----------



## Westoz (26/11/09)

Cheers NME.
I think the trick is to build a good starter let it get going on your apple juice then rack onto any fruit you have.
Only used a 6g coopers kit yeast and its crackin along fine.
Ive got loads of other fruit to use up now the first looks good.
The fresh juice was let sit for 24hrs with a crushed campden tablet to kill of any nasties.
I know some would frown on this  but i didnt have to boil or pasturise it.
Proof will be in the puddin i spose :chug:


----------

